# feeding



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi
My baby is 6 days old and we are feeding him on aptamil.. He is taking 50-60 MLS and looking for more, so the midwife said give him 70-80mls. He got his heel jab today and has been so off..brought up his feed twice but crying as still hungry  very unsettled.. Should I reduce him to 60mls as the rest to much for him? Xx not sure


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hails

Congratulations

No not if he is taking 70-80 mls no. Keep making up 90mls/3oz ( or if uding ready made as much as you were) and let him take as much as he wants. Some babies are just a bit possity (bring up a little each feed). You don't want to restrict him as he then may be hungry. 

Being sick is not an issue unless he is being projectile sick every feed. Just means more washing in your house.

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply.. He is keeping his bottle down this morning.. 60mls.. 
He hasn't had a bowel movement since yesterday at 3.00pm.. Is he consitpated? My midwife mention giving 1ounce of warm water with pure orange.. How long do I wait before treating this? Sorry so many questions, I'm just unsure and don't want him suffering  ..


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't worry yet not been 24 hrs. 

Is he weeing ok and passing bottom wind? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi  

Yes he is passing wind and peeing fine.. He is very keen to take more milk.. He is currently taking 3fl oz but doesn't seem to be keeping him content.. Should I give him another oz


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If he is draining 3 then yes you can try. 

Kaz xxxc


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok thanks  if still no bowel movement when 24hrs pass what will i give him ?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Try cooled boiled water first. Between feeds. When is the midwife coming next? 
Kaz xxxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok just tried it..   thank U.. Really appreciate your help.. She coming tomorrow. Saw her on Tuesday past..


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mention to her tomorrow but its very common. He's holding it in for a big one! Lol x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol he had a bowel movement.. Was a long hard yellow poo.. Not loose is that ok? X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Try some water between a feed 

Kaz xxx


----------

